

Show HN: a showcase of our local tech community in Playa del Carmen [d3.js] - duopixel
http://techplaya.com

======
mattsfrey
Sounds like a great place to work! Just to let you know, the Fahrenheit mode
of your climate graph is broken, shows the same value for both the mins and
maxs

